
Digg’s Kevin Rose Not Pleased With DiggBar Change - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/19/diggs-kevin-rose-not-pleased-with-diggbar-change/
======
ojbyrne
Ok, I wasn't going to comment on the first story because I've been accused of
being persistently negative about digg. But this is just dumb.

At this point Kevin has little, if any, influence over the features
implemented at digg, and if Michael Arrington doesn't know that, then he's a
moron. In fact I think he's just playing up the controversy to gain some
traffic himself.

"otherwise he wouldn’t disagree with a new policy publicly" is just laughable,
because Kevin doesn't actually say that he disagrees with the policy.

The whole thing about "making publishers unhappy" is just a giant wankfest
among the bloggers who've replaced the actual press in Norcal. It's just one
bullshit site screwing over a bunch of other bullshit sites. Don't read digg,
techcrunch, mashable, etc, etc. and you'll more informed and a better person.

------
jm4
This story is bullshit. The whole premise for it is a Twitter message. It
wasn't even a complete sentence let alone a statement worthy of a story. Then,
Arrington goes on to infer that Rose is not happy about the situation when all
he said was that he was just hearing about it and would check when he gets
back to work.

 _just now reading the digg short url discussion, I was not aware this changed
and will check in on it tomorrow (was on vacation for 2 weeks)._

How does one draw the conclusion that Rose isn't happy about it? What it says
to me is that he wants to find out more before saying anything.

 _Translation: He’s not happy (otherwise he wouldn’t disagree with a new
policy publicly). Look for a reversal on this policy sometime soon._

Oh, please. If Rose had the authority to reverse this it wouldn't have been
done without his knowledge while on vacation. This is a pretty big change.
They had to have known it would be at least a little bit controversial, and
there had to have been some sort of discussion before its implementation.

~~~
dangoldin
Not to mention that he should have checked on it as soon as he found out about
it.

------
boundlessdreamz
Please Hacker News users, don't vote up a pure made up story like this (think
twice before voting up TechCrunch stories)

When I read the headline i thought TC had some additional news related to the
change from kevin rose. They are basing it on a single tweet and fabricating a
full story around it. Please don't vote up crap like this. The headline
completely tricked me

------
ccc3
Where exactly did he say he was unhappy with the change? All he said was that
he didn't know about it and would ask when he gets to the office.

------
dc2k08
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=713694>

